# V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe?????



## bignivanut (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a very solid original paint 91 Coupe. I don't have the heart to winter beater it, and I don't really want to sell it. 
I know it sounds crazy but I would like to stuff a 5.0 litre 5spd Tbird powerplant and use a 8.8 Ford rear.(solid/independant?) 
can I beef up a mk2 front suspension to hold this kind of weight? 
Has anybody on here had any luck, successes, failures in this kind of project. 
I have a couple solid Foxes too but I like the mk 2 coupe .
Yeah I know I'm







but hey it's my time &








Thanks in advance guys










_Modified by bignivanut at 2:45 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## XXXGTIVR6 (Jul 14, 2008)

Old Volvo s take that swap w a fair amount of ease. It bolts right up seen several. search the net they are out there


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (XXXGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXXGTIVR6* »_Old Volvo s take that swap w a fair amount of ease. It bolts right up seen several. search the net they are out there


well sure, thats a car that already RWD. but its not really that easy even in a car thats already laid out right. my buddy bought a volvo with the intent of doing this exact thing (and the book that shows you exactly how to do it) and in the end didnt, b/c once you get past the initial swap you break everything in the rear suspension.
so, to the OP, take those problems and compound them with all the fabrication youll have to do. 
if you wanna go through all the trouble for rear wheel drive and be somewhat original, just do the mid engine thing, itll prolly be easier.
EDIT: just realized its coupe so mid engine might not go, but still, all the time and money can be put to better use.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (smugfree3)*

These swaps aren't meant to be practical. Do it. Think about the power to weight ratio, and all of the cheap add-ons for that Ford powertrain. And how good it will sound....


----------



## VRPISSED (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (bignivanut)*

Agreeeeeed! You know you want to do silly stuff. All you have to do is FINISH YOUR PROJECT! Iam doing a Very kool project as we speak and when everyone sees it they're gonna poop they're pants guranteed


----------



## bignivanut (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (VRPISSED)*

I think I've talked a buddy that works at a Ford dealer into working on this with me. He is the one in my group of friends who ALWAYS finishes projects.
I would even consider giving him the car just because I know he would finish it. 

He puts me to shame with all the cool things he's built.


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (bignivanut)*

you mean like this? well not a ford engine and not a jetta but you get the idea. old pic btw


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (jason92300)*

If you are unwilling to winter-beater it because of it's condition, please don't hack it up. Find an old busted car to do this to. Chances are it won't turn out right (meant as won't handle for schit and just do donuts) and you'll have an hacked up 'nice' jetta.


----------



## bignivanut (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_If you are unwilling to winter-beater it because of it's condition, please don't hack it up. Find an old busted car to do this to. Chances are it won't turn out right (meant as won't handle for schit and just do donuts) and you'll have an hacked up 'nice' jetta.

Do you mean like the 5.0 mustangs?.








If I could afford it I would put in a TDI-M and it would be








I've had a few coupes and I will either sell this one or try and stuff in a 5.0 T5. and have some fun. 
Hey donuts can be fun


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (bignivanut)*

Do it, but please dont use a clean shell. Go with something that has rusty floors, thers plenty of them out there.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (bignivanut)*

You should put a Fox body mustang drivetrain into one of your Foxes


----------



## bignivanut (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (stealthmk1)*

I have a 91 golf 2dr that I yanked the 1.8&5spd out of last fall, I think it will be a donor chassis to test fit/make mistakes on. 
If it works decent, I may use the coupe chassis, but not until I've tried it out. 

Hey Rocco: V8 5spd. may fit better than a MK chassis.HMMMM








What would it be called a VW Ford foxfox?















Thats actually a good idea Foxes are worth nothing anyway






























_Modified by bignivanut at 2:42 AM 10-8-2008_


_Modified by bignivanut at 2:44 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (bignivanut)*

anymore picks of the underside of that GTI that thing is sweet,


----------



## Driverlocated (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (bignivanut)*

OMG i would LOVE to see this done.... DO IT DO IT DO IT







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (jason92300)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason92300* »_you mean like this? well not a ford engine and not a jetta but you get the idea. old pic btw

























Are there more pics of this thing? Like the rear axle or the transmission tunnel?


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_
Are there more pics of this thing? Like the rear axle or the transmission tunnel?

yeah i have more pics from start to finish. i've been emailing them to people that wanted them. pm me your email


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (jason92300)*

Did you use those front ends they make for older ford trucks? Like mustang II front ends or something?


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (cyclegrip)*

nope, made my own


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (jason92300)*

I have another rabbit pickup that I am thinking about stuffing a 302 in.


----------



## bignivanut (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (jason92300)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason92300* »_nope, made my own

thats the best way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't have the heart to cut up my coupe for this project, sold it to a guy who is going to TDI it with a mechanical inj pump.















I feel good about selling it to him because that is what I would do to it if I could afford it. 
Still love the V8 idea and looks like it will probably be a fox.I've got a solid wagon that needs engine work anyway. 
scrap value has taken a dump so foxes will be getting cheaper






















for the weekend


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (jason92300)*

Ive seen that in person at a BUGG OUT up in Manassas a few years back. i was pretty amazed at it. sounded pretty good


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: V8 RWD MK2 Jetta Coupe????? (divineVR6)*

I remember seeing a primer gray mk2 jetta with a v8 swap in it and rwd as well. had very wide tires in the rear. Tubed rear i believe.Its' doable withy enough time money and patience.


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

Also interested in pics of inside (around tranny tunnel) rear end pics with specs and front suspension pics [email protected]


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Why does this pop up from time to time???????????????????????
If you have to ask if its possible...then for you it is NOT POSSIBLE.....so go practice cutting yourself...
the American V8 has been jammed into every small or light chassis imaginable...its not hard to do....if you enjoy going straight..like a lame ass drag racer....
I HATE KIDS.....
Oh well I'm off to the hospital with my Wood Chipper.......
To offer post birth abortions to mothers having second thoughts about the mistake they just made.....hopefully preventing the next little turd from asking this same question in the future...........:banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :laugh:


X2 :thumbup:


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

I wasn't looking to see if, how it was possible. Just looking to see what kind of job was done for my own curiosity. That is all. There is nothing wrong with drag cars, they serve a purpose. Nothing wrong with street/ track cars either. All are built for a specific reason.

Just came across this thread and found it interesting is all


----------



## Y00D00DZ (Apr 1, 2008)

came across this post and curious if anyone does actually have pictures of the under carriage of a rwd converted mk2. i know theres a guy who did the 944 conversation in his 4dr. golf but I've never seen pictures of how they ran the suspension and drive train. those have a rear mounted trans if i remember right and a torque tube but still has to be similar.

I've thought about this idea over some years now but never with much seriousness. i have a good understanding what would need to be done to mount everything and also include the drive shaft and exhaust too. 

so i guess ill start and see if anyone has some pictures of previous projects :beer:


----------



## fabe (Jul 12, 2011)

bignivanut said:


> I have a 91 golf 2dr that I yanked the 1.8&5spd out of last fall, I think it will be a donor chassis to test fit/make mistakes on.
> If it works decent, I may use the coupe chassis, but not until I've tried it out.
> 
> Hey Rocco: V8 5spd. may fit better than a MK chassis.HMMMM
> ...


 
just call it a foxtang!


----------

